
Antibiotics in meat could be damaging our guts - spking
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/05/25/opinion/sunday/meat-antibiotics-organic-farming.html
======
laurex
There's also some evidence that eating antibiotic-laden meat has created
untreatable UTIs in women. If you have ever had a UTI, this information should
be enough to make you think twice about your next KFC visit!
[https://www.asm.org/index.php/mbiosphere/item/6219-connectin...](https://www.asm.org/index.php/mbiosphere/item/6219-connecting-
the-food-supply-and-urinary-tract-infections)

